

How to Be a Good Graduate Student (1994) - krat0sprakhar
http://www.cs.indiana.edu/how.2b/how.2b.html

======
analog31
This may be purely a style issue, but to me it makes the whole thing seem so
neat and tidy.

I don't really know how to describe my grad school experience, other than that
I was extremely lucky. My advisor had a good solid idea of what a thesis
project should amount to, and had realistic ambitions for his own career. He
had just the right amount of patience and impatience for my shortcomings. I
got a thesis project, on the second try, that fell right into my trap.

More needs to be discussed about the risks. After the cynical rants are over
(I'm responsible for some of them), there needs to be a frank discussion of
ways to manage those risks. A lot of us, including me, easily persuaded
ourselves that the risks didn't apply to us.

------
IndianAstronaut
When I was in grad school, they wanted me to help run a seminar and a meet and
greet for prospective graduate students. When the coordinators weren't around,
the first piece of advice I gave the students was to not go to grad school.

~~~
musicaldope
Care to follow up on why not?

~~~
SaberTail
I can't speak for IndianAstronaut, but I (PhD Physics) give the same advice.

My reasoning is that to actually survive and succeed in grad school, you need
to be absolutely passionate about what you're going to be doing. If you want
to go to grad school because it seems like the next logical step, then I give
that advice to emphasize that it really isn't, and that it's a bad choice for
many people. But if you really are enthusiastic about your field, and really
want to keep doing it, then you're going to ignore all advice anyway.

------
naspinski
I am just about to finish my third Master's Degree, and have had 3 completely
different experiences. Overall I have learned a lot, but I am just realizing
how different experiences can be across the board. A paper like this is not
going to be accurate much of the time.

Online MBA - simple, do the work and you get your degree, no thesis, no tests.

MS Computer Science at USF - very difficult, took me over 2 years, lots of
difficult coursework, research, and a thesis defense. You could easily fail
out of this program and it was incredibly stressful, but an amazing
experience. My adviser was a massive help and I learned a lot (that I don't
want to do research).

MS Software Engineering at U of MN (1 semester left) - Mixed, this program is
very difficult and I am learning a lot. But, it is all group work (groups of
4) with occasional individual assignments and individual tests, no thesis.
Though it has only happened once, I have had a completely useless, clueless
group member that results in everyone else doing much more work. We complained
to the professors to no avail. So I am incredibly frustrated that this person
is going to get the same degree I am working my balls off for. This degree I
truly think you pay your $9,500/semester and you will get a degree, I believe
there is no way to fail out once you are in, this is very disheartening.

------
gtani
I also recommend Matt Might's blog series:
[https://www.google.com/search?q=matt+might+how+to+be+grad+st...](https://www.google.com/search?q=matt+might+how+to+be+grad+student+&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8)

------
daemonk
I just finished grad school (biosciences). This seems like sound advice to me.
I guess things haven't changed much since 1994. Which is a bit of a shame..

------
jhassell
Another thing... it's MUCH better to change advisers than to quit school.

------
mashmac2
(1994)

------
oldold3ei9c837
1994 seems like dated information.

former and continue 'grad student' \- aka DROPOUT. Mom got cancer. I learned
how to care for her and continue without professors or even the school.

After all, I' interested in Mark Twain - never let your schooling interfere
with your education.

THE KEY CHALLENGE STILL REMAINS and even gets worse, IMHO. What is that? too
much risk - financial, personal, etc.

1.) financial - even engineers like me have troubles and ahemmmm I consider
myself above average - after all I ws BORN AN ENGINEER.

2.) personal. the reason for avoiding Columbia U for ladies is the safety
problem aka PERSONAL VIOLATIONS. and no I have never had a problem. But the
BIG CITY, crime, 'rape culture', etc and BIG CITY is a challlenge for some.
So, choose the location carefully.

PPS. I went to grad school, sight unseen, two phone interviews with some
professors, etc. new city, new house, new roommates, new school, new studies,
and I am happy i did not CHOOSE Wisconsin madison - engineering with the
freezing weather.

What a darn shame graduate school is not more 'ffriendly.' yes, i have audited
and just copied the class notes at COLUMBIA U. When in doubt, my only regret
is CUT MORE CLASSES. avoid siting being talked to. Wander the libraries more.
hang out more in the coffee house and have interesting conversations.

don't just learn 3 languages, not including SWIFT or RUST. learn FOUR
languages

and of couse for the reality lesson of today since I am over age 51+2

Date more 'exotic women' or men as the case may be. Insist on talking more
languages. that's part of the 'graduate education'

